# [Projekt] WLAN auf den Garten erweitern



## Lyph (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Community!

Wie bekomme ich ein WLAN vom Haus zum Garten wenn dazwischen eine Wohnung und ein Garten liegt und es keine Möglichkeit gibt einen Repeater zwischen Router und Garten anzubringen?

Hier mal die wichtigsten Daten meines Netzwerks:


120 MBit Internet via Kabel (Unitymedia)
Router 1 (Connect Box) steht in der 1. Etage, WLAN deaktiviert
Router 2 (Fritz!Box 7490) eine Etage über der Connect Box (=Dachbodenzimmer hier wird das Internet genutzt) mit direkter GBit-LAN-Verbindung zur Connect Box 
-> erzeugt ein Dual Band WLAN: 2.4GHz b/g/n und 5GHz ac/n

Macht es Sinn eine starke Empfänger-Antenne im Garten zu nutzen? Die Idee dahinter wäre das Signal zu verstärken. Gute Antenne an einem Access Point?
Wenn es realisierbar ist was genau sollte ich verwenden? Richt-, Sektor- oder Rundstrahlantenne? Vorschläge?
An was soll ich sie koppeln?

Zwischen Router (7940) und Garten sind ca. 50 Meter Luftlinie.

Wenn man direkt neben der Fritz!Box steht kommen sowohl im 2.4Ghz (300MBit/n/40MHz) als auch im 5GHz (433MBit/ac/80MHz) die vollen 120MBit an (getestet mit Speedtest).

Was zu erwähnen wäre ist dass hier sehr viele WLANs im 2.4GHz Band sind. Aktuell werden mir 23 angezeigt. Ach ja genutzt soll das WLAN im Garten von einem Tablet.
Im 5GHz Bereich gibt es neben meinem kein weiteres WLAN in der Umgebung.

Danke für alle Vorschläge


----------



## Matusalem (7. Juni 2017)

Annehmend das keine Glasfaser zwischen Haus und Garten gelegt werden kann, verbleibt noch Funk.

Hier hast Du die Wahl zwischen dedizierten Richtfunkgeräten in den lizenzfreien Bändern 2,4, 5 und 60 GHz oder WLAN. 

Erstere Geräte sind dafür ausgelegt Strecken per Luftlinie zu überbrücken, dürften aber auch ein wenig teurer sein.

Bei 50m Luftlinie ohne störende Objekte in der Sichtlinie müsste aber auch WLAN genügen. Du könntest schon jetzt eine WLAN Analyzer/Scanner App z.B. auf Deinem Tablet installieren und "messen" wie gut das Signal derzeitig im Garten ist. Dann variierst Du rein für Testzwecke die Position Deiner Connectbox, inklusive einer Position ausserhalb des Hauses in Richtung des Garten. Dadurch bekommst Du eine gute Idee über die voraussichtliche Empfangsqualität. Ist diese schon einigermaßen zufriedenstellend, dann könntest Du eine WLAN Brücke installieren. Sprich 1 WLAN Access Point am/im Haus in bestmöglicher Position, verbunden per LAN (Ethernet) Kabel mit der ConnectBox. Einen WLAN Repeater (bzw. WLAN Access Point im Repeater Modus) im Garten (ebenfalls in bestmöglicher Position, z.B. etwas höherstehend in freier Sichtlinie zum Haus). Ist der Empfang noch zu schlecht, dann könnte man noch einen dedizierten WLAN Empfänger im Garten installieren, welcher das WLAN vom Haus empfängt und per LAN (Ethernet) Kabel an den eigentlichen WLAN Access Point für den Garten weiterreicht. Das würde den Einsatz von Richtantennen für die WLAN Brücke ermöglichen (in beide Richtungen), wenn die Geräte darauf ausgelegt sind separate Antennen anschließen zu können. Zur Not muss man die Antennen und deren Anschluß per Bastellösung selbst herstellen.

P.S.: Wasser dämpft ein Funksignal im GHz Bereich stark, von daher kann es zu einem stärkeren Einbruch der Verbindungsqualität mit längeren Außenstrecken bei Regen kommen.

P.S.S.: Aus rechtlicher Sicht darf die Sendeleistung eines WLAN Gerätes 200mW (EIRP) im 2,4 GHz Band nicht übersteigen. Dedizierte WLAN Außeninstallationen im 5GHz Band sind meines Wissens in Deutschland nicht erlaubt. Ganz sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht, vielleicht weiß es ein andere Forenteilnehmer exakter.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Juni 2017)

Devolo GigaGate könnte was für dich sein. Ist ne sehr gute 5GHz WLAN-Bridge, die am Zielort als weiterer WLAN-AP agieren kann.


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2017)

Stell doch mal den Router im Dachgeschoss aussen auf die Fensterbank und schau ob das Signal bis in den Garten reicht.


----------



## Lyph (7. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich mal den gesamten Garten ablaufen und schauen ob und in welchem Maße überhaupt ein Signal ankommt.

Edit: Vom WLAN Signal kommt nichts brauchbares mehr an. Weder von der Fritz!Box noch von der Connect Box (hatte hier testweise auch WLAN aktiviert). 

Wäre ein Power Line Adapter möglich? Von unserem Keller läuft ein Stromkabel bis zum Garten. Es müssen ja nicht 120Mbit im Garten ankommen fürs Tablet.


----------



## JoinRise (7. Juni 2017)

Theoretisch gehen die Powerline Adapter auf 300 Meter , was am ende aber da raus kommt ist eine andere Sache.
Da hilft wirklich nur Testen .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht hilft sowas:
2.4GHz WLAN Antennen, Richtantennen, W-LAN

Auch spannend:
WLAN-Richtfunk mit Hausmitteln  | c't Magazin

Resümee:
_Die Klobürsten-Dosenantenne musste sich auch einem Praxistest unterziehen. Unter Optimalbedingungen betrug der Nettodurchsatz auf einem Kilometer Entfernung über 8 MBit/s._
Praxistest | c't Magazin


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

Mit PowerLan kann es in der Tat immer unterschiedlich ausfallen, so das es nur ausgetestet werden kann.

Ich habe bei uns vom Wohnzimmer(Fritzbox) zum Kinderzimmer meines Sohnes auch die Verbindung per PowerLan lösen können. Hierbei erreicht er bei guten Zeiten sogar den vollen Speed was ich mit echtem Lan im Wohnzimmer habe. Abends wenn mehr Elektronik eingeschaltet ist kann sich dies etwas verschlechtern. Es bleibt aber noch genug übrig so das er keine Probleme hat. Im Zimmer meiner Tocher was sogar näher am Wohnzimmer dran ist und nur durch eine Wand getrennt wird hatten wir mit P-Lan ein schlechtes Ergebnis wo sie mit dem 5GHz Netz W-Lan besser dran ist. Für das 5 GHz Netz darf die Entfernung nicht zu weit betragen, denn bei meinem Sohn war es damit schlechter.


----------



## Lyph (8. Juni 2017)

Habe mir jetzt devolo dLAN 1200+ WiFi ac Starter Kit Powerline bestellt und werde es testen.

Das grundlegende Problem warum sich eine drahtlose Lösung als schwierig gestaltet ist der Fakt, dass sich die Wohnung im nördlichen Teil des Hauses befindet wohingegen der Garten im Süden liegt. Ansonsten hätte man den Router an ein Fenster das zum Garten zeigt platzieren können.

Das einzige WLAN Signal das noch ankommt wird von den umliegenden Häusern reflektiert und hat eine Signalstärke von -88dB. 
Die erste Idee war eine starke Antenne zum Empfang zu nutzen um mehr Signal auffangen zu können. Dies würde aber nicht das Problem lösen, dass ein schlechtes Signal ankommt.
Theoretisch müsste man das Senden des Signals verstärken/optimieren, aber hier gibt es keine gute Möglichkeit. 

Hoffe das dLAN liefert ein konstantes Signal, und wenn nur 20MBit ankommen ist das immer noch ausreichend für ein Tablet. Mir wäre nur wichtig dass es eine stabile Verbindung ist.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

Das Problem mit Funkt ist, dass es fürs verstärken des Signals bestimmte Richtlinien gibt die nicht überschritten und mit beachtet werden müssen.
Glaube CB-Funker können hier mehr dazu berichten. Habe auch mal gelesen das ein Handy Netz zwar mit Außenantenne verbessert werden darf, dessen Funkstärke aber nicht verstärkt werden darf.

Aber möchte nichts verkehrt sagen, da ich mich hiermit nicht gut auskenne.


----------



## Deep Thought (8. Juni 2017)

Lyph schrieb:


> Die erste Idee war eine starke Antenne zum Empfang zu nutzen um mehr Signal auffangen zu können. Dies würde aber nicht das Problem lösen, dass ein schlechtes Signal ankommt.
> Theoretisch müsste man das Senden des Signals verstärken/optimieren, aber hier gibt es keine gute Möglichkeit.



Jein. Mal davon abgesehen davon, dass beide Seiten sowohl Sender als auch Empfänger sind.
Eine Richtantenne verbessert beides, sowohl den Empfang (aus einer bestimmten Richtung), als auch das Senden (in eine bestimmte Richtung).

Ich hab bei mir eine 100 Meter WLAN-Strecke, und nur auf einer Seite eine Richtantenne. Das bringt trotzdem eine signifikante Verbesserung.
(Allerdings hab ich bei mir auch Sichtverbindung, im Gegensatz zu dir.)


----------



## Lyph (8. Juni 2017)

Also würde eine Richtantenne ein sehr schwaches Signal (-88dB) im gleichen Maße verstärken wie ein mittelstarkes Signal?


----------



## Deep Thought (8. Juni 2017)

Ja. Durch die Richtwirkung wird das Signal um einen bestimmten Faktor verstärkt. Dieser Faktor ist unabhängig von der Signalstärke.

Wunder kann man damit natürlich trotzdem nicht bewirken. Zwei mal Null ist Null. Aber es kann durchaus den Unterschied zwischen brauchbar und unbrauchbar ausmachen, wenn der Empfang auf der Kippe steht.


----------



## Lyph (9. Juni 2017)

Heute sind die Adapter angekommen und ich habe sie gleich getestet. Es kommen von meiner 120MBit Leitung konstant 40MBit an der ersten Steckdose im Garten an.
Vielleicht kann ich das noch weiter optimieren aber ich wäre auch mit den 40MBit mehr als zufrieden. Für ein Tablet reicht die Geschwindigkeit aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum direkten Vergleich hier der Speedtest direkt neben der Fritz!Box in dessen WLAN:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeweils am gleichen Gerät getestet, einem Sony Xperia Z3 Compact.


----------



## Lyph (11. Juni 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte die falsche Steckdose als "erste" identifiziert. Mit der tatsächlich ersten Steckdose im Garten konnte ich die Datenrate nochmals erhöhen.


----------



## barmitzwa (11. Juni 2017)

Schau mal nach Frixtender. Die haben mehrere Umbaukits für Fritzboxen, bei denen diese mit externen Antennen ausgestattet werden können. Dabei gibt es verschiedenen Antennenarten und z.b. auch gerichtete Strahler. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es 2 der 3 2,4GHz Antennen (ich glaube es waren 3) der Firtzbox mit solche P-Strahlern auszustatten und diese vom Fenster in den Garten Richten. Wenn die Box nicht am Fenster steht gibt es Verlängerungen für die Kabel. Wenn das nicht ausreichen sollte könnte unten im Garten auf einen günstigen Repeater gezielt werden, der dann ein neues Netzwerk aufspannt. 

Ob da am Ende aber mehr rauskommt als mit den Powerlinegeräten bleibt fraglich. Finde 60MBit mehr als ausreichen für Surferei im Garten und Sportlifestream im Sonnenschein.


----------



## Lyph (11. Juni 2017)

Die dLAN Adapter waren ja nicht gerade günstig. Bieten dafür aber ein mehr als zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.

Machen wir uns nichts vor, viele haben nicht einmal 60MBit in ihrer Wohnung. Werde diese Lösung nun behalten.

Das einzige was mich noch ein wenig stört ist die Kanalbreite vom Access Point bei 2.4GHz. Scheinbar ist dies auf 20MHz begrenzt.
Mit meinem Notebook (das leider nur 2.4GHz kann) baut nur eine 144MBit Verbindung auf. Im Vergleich dazu hab ich in der Fritz!Box
Umgebung 300MBit.

Mein Smartphone dagegen verbindet sich im 5GHz Netz mit bis zu 433MBit, also genauso wie in der Fritz!Box WLAN Umgebung.

Ich werde mir die Konfigurationen noch einmal ansehen, vll. ist eine falsche Einstellung der Grund dafür. Eine 300MBit in der 2.4GHz
Umgebung geht nur im n-Modus und mit 40MHz Kanalbreite.

Laut dieser Quelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verbindet das Notebook im Fritz!Box WLAN mit "2x3 @ 40 MHz" = 300 Mbit und im dLAN-Adapter WLAN mit "2x3 @ 20 MHz" = 144 Mbit.
Meiner Meinung nach identifiziert der dLAN Adapter die WLAN Umgebung als stark frequentiert und aktiviert automatisch WLAN-Koexistenz.


----------

